

Guido van Rossum: Python 3000 and You - iamelgringo
http://www.artima.com/weblogs/viewpost.jsp?thread=227041

======
BrandonM
The PDF of his PyCon Powerpoint presentation nicely summarized the switch to
Py3k. I have been following it, but it was a nice reminder of just what is
changing.

